# campanario



## catcharabbit

Buonasera a tutti,

in un libro che sto traducendo si parla di qualcuno con 'la barba di montone campanario'. 
Cos'è un montone campanario? Per _campanario _trovo solo ch è l'aggettivo di campana, o delle
campane. Potrebbe essere un sicilianismo??

Se mi potete aiuatare vi sarò infinitamente grata!


----------



## Blackman

Eccoti qui l'aggettivo......non riesco a trovare nessun riferimento, posso solo azzardare che si tratti di una razza di montone, visto la similitudine della barba...Il bell'Antonio, eh?


----------



## catcharabbit

Sì, come dicevo, quello l'avevo trovato, ma allora cosa sarebbe un *montone campanario??*


----------



## Blackman

Non mi era mai capitato di non trovare nessun riferimento, nemmeno uno...dubito che sia un sicilianismo comunque, più facile che si tratti di un uso originale dell'aggettivo, magari perché la barba ricorda una campana. Oppure di un montone che si nutre di piante che si chiamano _campanarie_ ( ma anche qui nessun riferimento ). Non riesco  fare di meglio, mi spiace, aspetta altri pareri.


----------



## catcharabbit

Blackman said:


> Non mi era mai capitato di non trovare nessun riferimento, nemmeno uno...dubito che sia un sicilianismo comunque, più facile che si tratti di un uso originale dell'aggettivo, magari perché la barba ricorda una campana. Oppure di un montone che si nutre di piante che si chiamano _campanarie_ ( ma anche qui nessun riferimento ). Non riesco  fare di meglio, mi spiace, aspetta altri pareri.



Aspetterò. Comunque grazie!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Probabilmente si tratta di un'attestazione particolare di questo autore. Ad ogni modo, potrebbe significare: delle campane, in riferimento al fatto che porta una campana al collo. Ma sei sicuro della citazione? Tante volte, un refuso...


----------



## catcharabbit

Ah sì. un montone con la campana, non ci avevo pensato. Ben trovato! La citazione è corretta, viene dal Bell'Antonio di Brancati.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Anche se, facendo dell'autocritica, ti devo dire che non ne sono totalmente convinto. E' quello che mi è parso per prima cosa, tuttavia devo dire che in italiano, solitamente "dotato di" viene trasposto con -ato (accessoriato, moderato, scalmanato, rinforzato ecc.) mentre questo -ario è più particolare. Anche se a mia difesa devo dire che non mancano esempi di ario come "possessore di" (ad es. il tenutario)


----------



## catcharabbit

Chiederò ancora in giro, Brancati usa abbastanza spesso dei mezzi sicilianismi che non si trovano da nessuna parte (in nessun dizionario voglio dire). 
E forse qualcuno sul forum avrà qualche altra idea. Però la tua mi suona abbastanza bene.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, man mano mi sto convincendo anche io 
Del resto, può essere una costruzione per analogia da termini quali: campionario, agrario ecc. dove tale suffisso sta per: "intorno a".
Dunque sarebbe: il montone "intorno a"/dotato di (est.) campane.


----------



## marco.cur

Ho trovato il riassunto del libro: http://www.italialibri.net/opere/bellantonio.html

Antonio era ritenuto un cacciatore di donne, ed era impotente.
Il montone in araldica simboleggia la forza e la virilità. 

Quindi è un montone che fa solamente chiasso con la sua campana, senza concludere nulla.

Oppure campanario sta per guardiano delle campane, o che sta in mezzo alle campane o che suona le campane (ma in questo caso sarebbe campanaro).


----------



## dolcenera

@Catcha puoi fare un confronto con _torre campanaria..._


----------



## Necsus

Scusate il riferimento non proprio elevato, ma mi è appena capitato di dover controllare in merito allo _scarabeo stercorar(i)o_. La terminazione *-ario* ha la sua variante più popolare in *-aio*, ma più diffusa nel centro-sud (sotto Firenze) è quella in *-aro*. Dal Treccani (-aio):
"Serve inoltre a formare nomi di mestiere, di professione: _calzolaio_,_ fornaio_,_ macellaio_,_ marinaio_,_ orologiaio_. La variante non toscana è -_aro_, presente sia in voci o in varianti di antica tradizione come *campanaro*, _montanaro_, _carbonaro_, _marinaro_ sia in voci successivamente diffusesi soprattutto da Roma: _borgataro_,_ cinematografaro_,_ palazzinaro_, nelle quali può assumere una coloritura iron. o spreg. La variante dotta è -_ario_, presente soltanto in un numero limitato di sostantivi".
Quindi direi *'suonatore di campana(ccio)'*, come aveva intuito Marco nella sua aggiunta.


----------



## marco.cur

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ario/

Io propenderei per la prima definizione:
*« -àrio* [dal lat. -_arius_]. – Suffisso derivativo presente in agg., per lo più d’origine lat., esprimenti una relazione con il nome che funge da base: _ferroviario_,_ leggendario_,_ necessario_,_ ordinario_,_ reazionario_,_ unitario_.»


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Marco. Io ho preferito in chiave esplicativa la definizione di -_aio_ sia per l'ultima informazione che contiene ("La variante dotta è -_ario_, presente soltanto in un numero limitato di sostantivi"), che per la presenza del rimando ad _-aro _e all'antica tradizione. Del resto alla fine di quella di _-ario_ da te riportata viene detto: "La variante di tradizione popolare è -_aio"_.


----------



## marco.cur

Entrambe le accezioni danno lo stesso significato alla locuzione "montone campanaro", però mi sembra che la prima crei una relazione più stretta fra il montone e le campane.

Così come, per fare un esempio, vagone ferroviario indica un tipo di vagone che fa parte dell'armamento ferroviario e che assolve alla funzione propria di un sistema ferroviario, il nostro montone è un tipo particolare di montone che svolge le funzioni tipiche delle campane, e non svolge le funzioni sue proprie.


----------



## catcharabbit

Grazie mille, ero offline e adesso vedo che avete fatto dei commenti validissimi! 
Il 'montone campanario' non si riferisce ad Antonio, se fosse così, sarebbe
bella la spiegazione che è uno virile che fa chiasso solo con le campane. 
Ma montone suonatore di campana è più probabile. 

Temo che non sarà la mia ultima domanda a proposito del testo...

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... Marco, devo ammettere che ho qualche difficoltà a visualizzare il 'montone che svolge le funzioni tipiche delle campane'. Semplicemente, muovendosi, fa suonare quella che porta al collo, direi.


----------



## marco.cur

La funzione delle campane è quella di richiamare la gente in occasione di un grande evento.

Se fosse riferito al Bell'Antonio questa interpretazione (a dire il vero un po' contorta, ma che ha una sua logica) sarebbe potuta andare. Però così non è.


----------

